# Hst



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I know that it doesn't come into effect until July 1, 2010. But what exactly is the HST effect on home purchases? I was looking online for Ontario links...couldn't find anything too thorough.

Basically I understand it will only effect newly built homes? Not resale homes.

And that the normal 5% will have an additional 8% tax on it...however there will be a tax break on the first $400K of home purchased, where only 2% will be taxed in addition, not the full 8%.

Please correct me on any of this, and provide a link if you know of anything that provides more detail.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

Here are some links on HST and real estate..

For Ontario:
Ontario Releases HST Transitional Rules for New Home Builders

For BC:
BC's HST and Real Estate


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Cal said:


> I know that it doesn't come into effect until July 1, 2010. But what exactly is the HST effect on home purchases? I was looking online for Ontario links...couldn't find anything too thorough.
> 
> Basically I understand it will only effect newly built homes? Not resale homes.
> 
> ...


In NL, HST applies to new builds only.


----------



## onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

same in NS, only on new builds.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Mockingbird, that is a good link. Thanks. Very Thorough.


----------

